# Radioamatierisms >  VHF UHF radiouztvērējs

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki biedri, esmu nobriedis būvēt UIV radiouztvērēju pēc superheterodīna shēmas, gribu demodulēt AM, FM WFM, SSB un CW un verķim jāstrādā no 25 - 1300 MHz? Kādu shēmu man ieteiktu...?
Viens variants ir upgreidot TDA 7000 mikreni, pieaudzēt klāt AM, SSB starpfrekvences traktu ( uz tiem pašiem 70 kHz ) jo ir tāda iespēja, pie tam FM trakts strādās kā automātiskā frekvences pieskaņošana... tie 70 kHz būs otrā starpfrekvence. pirmās starpfrekvences iespējas ir plašas, sākot ar 10,7 MHz, beidzot ar 100 - 120 MHz... Tālāk var izmantot TV tjūnera bloku - varēs dabūt visu no 47 - 900 MHz, tas iesākumam... vel ir citi varianti - būvēt pašam konverteru,us kopumā no 25 - 1300 MHz.
Ir vel citi risinājumi - izmantot citas mikrenes... piemēram FM rādio uz TBA 120U ( argusā tāds FM radio kids ) - jau gatavs STFP un FM det. uz 10,7 MHz, AM trakts gan jābūvē no nulles, bet varētu izmantot tos pašus 10,7 Mhz un atsevišķu starpfrekvences past. un AM, SSB detektoru.
tālāk jau frekvences pārv no 25 - 1300 MHz uz 10,7 MHz
google piedāvā dažādus risinājumus, pat uz 10 GHz, uz TDA 7000, 1. STF = 30 MHz

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Internetā atradu daudz info par TDA7000 mikreni un tik tiešām to izmanto šaurjoslas FM uztveršanai... vai kādam ir gadījies 1,7MHz šaurjoslas FM telekomunikāciju sakarus uztvert? cik noprotu šos dzen pa 220V tīklu...  ::  ( šāds režīms derētu arī priekš AM un SSB..., jo "atslēdz" automatisko frekvences pieskaņošanu ), bet problemātiska pārveidošana visiem mod. veidiem.
>
Velviens variants izmantot fāzes detektoru ar regulējamu / atslēdzamu automātisko frekvnces regulēšanu... pie tam balansa demodulātors lieliski darēs priekš AM, SSB un CW. Starpfrekvences past. un ierobežotājs gan jābūvē būs pašam.
NFM = +/- 2,5 kHz
WFM = +/- 5 kHz
FM = + / - 75 kHz
šādas ir deviācijas uz FM variantiem... tas viss "jāsakompresē" uz FaM  ::

----------


## konis22

http://p-45.narod.ru
Šamējā lapā kautkas vismaz daļēji ir

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> http://p-45.narod.ru
> Šamējā lapā kautkas vismaz daļēji ir


 Kaut kur bija velviens uztvērējs ar līdzīgu
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/sprec.html
Ideja jau visai laba  :: , bet manuprāt, ja būvē, tad būvē kārtīgu verķi...
manuprāt varētu iztikt ar 1...2 starpfrekvencēm... 455 kHz vietā varētu ielikt 10 vai 10,7 MHz starpfrevenci ar kvarca joslas filtru... jautājums cik platu joslu ņemt? vai 3,5 ( arī priekš NFM ), vai ņemt 5..7 kHz ? Pārējos jau var sakompresēt... līdz kādiem 200 MHz varētu izbraukt cauri ar 1. starpfrekvenci....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ko sakat par tādu variantu, ka 25 - 1300 Mhz pārveido uz 215 khz starpfrekvenci... vai uz kādu citu ļoti zemu starpfrekvenci?
Protams pastāv spoguļfrekvences traucējumu risks, tomēr ja spoguļfrekvenci iegriež tukšajā joslā, kur neraida... tad tik traki nav...
Bija arī doma būvēt uz TA 2003 mikrenes bāzes, bet ķēpa apvienot visas modulācijas veidus, lai tos varētu detektēt... bet priekš NFM un FM nebūtu ne vainas... AM arī ķēpīgi...

----------


## abergs

Manuprāt katram modulācijas viedam labāk taisīt atsevišķu traktu. Universālajās mikrenēs jau tā ir daudz kompromisu -
kas labi AM nav optimāli FM, un otrādi. Plus vēl konstruēšanas kompromisi un rezultāts neprognozējams.
Starpfrekvences izvēle atkarīga no aparāta klases. Varbūt sākt ar kaut vienkāršāku un tad redz kas neapmierina
un ko uzlabot.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Manuprāt katram modulācijas viedam labāk taisīt atsevišķu traktu. Universālajās mikrenēs jau tā ir daudz kompromisu -
> kas labi AM nav optimāli FM, un otrādi. Plus vēl konstruēšanas kompromisi un rezultāts neprognozējams.
> Starpfrekvences izvēle atkarīga no aparāta klases. Varbūt sākt ar kaut vienkāršāku un tad redz kas neapmierina
> un ko uzlabot.


 Principā piekrītu, es pats šo jautājumu esmu pētijis un lauzis šķēpus... sākumā bija doma no TDA7000 bet ķēpīgi... tā pat uz TA2003... pagaidām ir "izkristalizējies" tāds variants, at vienu starpfrekvenci... un maināmiem filtriem... priekš FM būs 150 khz plata josla, jeb 50 - 200 khz to pašu varētu izmantot...arī AM, pagaidu variantā nebūs FM signāla AM ierobežotāja.... bet priekš CW, SSB, NFM, FaM, lieliski derēs fāzu diskriminātors ar atslēdzamu otro heterodīnu... ( qadrature demodulator ), priekš FM izmantos pulse counting FM demodulatoru, tas pats derēs priekš AM
šaurajām joslām jālieto papildus filtri...
līdz ko būs pabeikts uztvērejs "demo versijā" tā jau došu pirmos iespaidus...
. 
idejas par zemo starpfrekvenci "sagrābtas" no TDA7000 FM radio , 60 to gadu pulse counting FM radio, garo viļņu tiešās past. radio, un kādas shēmiņas par universālo demodulātoru...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Uztvērējs ir daudz maz uzbūvēts, parazīti novērsti... bet man nesanāk ne heterodīns, ne jaucējs... ja heterosīns iet, tad jaucējs neiet, un otrādi... saitē starp jaucēju un heterodīnu ir 2,2 pF kondiķis, heterodīns uz 88 - 108 mhz ( pagaidām testa režīmā ), kopbāzes oscilātora shēmiņa...
par jaucējiem esmu provējis 1 diodes jaucēju, 2 diožu balansa, 1 bipolārā tranzistora parasto jaucēju, 2 diožu subharmonisko jaucēju... nekas neiet... vai tiešām heterodīns par svaku?

----------


## abergs

90.gados taisīju FM "radiotočkas" uz S042P krievu analoga. Nosaukumu vairs neatceros.
Bet ierosinājās ļoti stabili - kondiķus kādi bija dabūjami.Slēguma shema pēc datašīta.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> 90.gados taisīju FM "radiotočkas" uz S042P krievu analoga. Nosaukumu vairs neatceros.
> Bet ierosinājās ļoti stabili - kondiķus kādi bija dabūjami.Slēguma shema pēc datašīta.


 Būs jāpaskatās tās mikrenes datasheets...
Vakar beidzot palaidu - izveidoju heterodīnu - jaucēju no viena 2 aizvara lauktranzistora... spēcīgās FM stacijas skan ar dzidru skaņu...

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik maksātu uzbūvēt LNT, TV3, LTV1, LTV7 skaņas uztvērēju? 
ar ""vada"" antenu un ar antenas ligzdu.

----------


## mm

Te jau cilvēks būvē... vismaz "ķieģeļi" akurāt priekš tāda uzdevuma  :: 

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic29340.html

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Cik maksātu uzbūvēt LNT, TV3, LTV1, LTV7 skaņas uztvērēju? 
> ar ""vada"" antenu un ar antenas ligzdu.


 Piemēram es ar superreģenetīvo varu dabūt metrīgos TV, skaņu... ( 47 - 88 MHz ), to pašu var dabūt ar ķīniešu FM rādžiņiem, kam ir start, reset pogas... jāpamaina heterodīna spolīte... un vari klausīties metrīgos TV, skaņu...
uz decimetriem tā pagrūtāk... superreģenetīvais it kā velk, bet grūtāk uztvert signālu ( josla pa platu )... savkārt ķīniešu rāžiņš nevelk uz decimetriem....
LNT un TV 3 manuprāt uz kādiem 500 un vairāk MHz

----------


## Didzis

Jaunībā biju tādu uztvērēju uztaisījis. Nekā jau tur nav, paņem SKM 24 un SKD 24 bloku no krievu TV, pārdzen heterodīnu tā lai starpfrekvence būtu 10,7MHz un liek pie jebkuta FM radiouztvērēja starpfrekvences pastiprinātāja. Nu jā, vajag frekvenču mērītāju svipģenerātoru un taisnas rokas. Mūsdienās jau to vēl vieglāk uztaisīt- cita lieta, kāda jēga. Paņem digitalās TV Lattelekoma uztverēju par 40Ls un būs i skaņa atsevišķi i bilde vel papildus  ::  . Nez vai kāds meistars būs gatavs taisīt uztvērēju lētāk par 40Ls, jo šāda tāda naudiņa aizies detaļās, korpuā , noformejumā un par taisnām rokām jau arī gribas biški nopelnīt  ::  .

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Jaunībā biju tādu uztvērēju uztaisījis. Nekā jau tur nav, paņem SKM 24 un SKD 24 bloku no krievu TV, pārdzen heterodīnu tā lai starpfrekvence būtu 10,7MHz un liek pie jebkuta FM radiouztvērēja starpfrekvences pastiprinātāja. Nu jā, vajag frekvenču mērītāju svipģenerātoru un taisnas rokas. Mūsdienās jau to vēl vieglāk uztaisīt- cita lieta, kāda jēga. Paņem digitalās TV Lattelekoma uztverēju par 40Ls un būs i skaņa atsevišķi i bilde vel papildus  . Nez vai kāds meistars būs gatavs taisīt uztvērēju lētāk par 40Ls, jo šāda tāda naudiņa aizies detaļās, korpuā , noformejumā un par taisnām rokām jau arī gribas biški nopelnīt  .


 Tā tas ir, šitāds aparāts atmaksājas, ja bez TV klausīsies arī dažādu dienestu un HAM rācijas...
vispār jau tā ideja ar zemo starpfrekvenci ( 20 - 70 kHz ) ir arī interesanta, jo heterodīna kontūru var izmantot arī kā galveno ieejas kontūru... faktiski uztvērejam ir 1 spolīte... priekš SSB un FaM, un CW var ielikt otrajā heterodīnā pulksteņu 32 kHz kvarcu

----------


## Raimonds1

Laikam jāmeklē bojāti mazie TV bez attēla.
Cik reāli ir šādu pielāgot
http://www.salidzini.lv/search.php?q=tv+tjuneri

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Laikam jāmeklē bojāti mazie TV bez attēla.
> Cik reāli ir šādu pielāgot
> http://www.salidzini.lv/search.php?q=tv+tjuneri


 Vel jau bez tūnera vajag pašu uztvērēju arī... tūners dod ārā 32 MHz starpfrekvenci, ja nemaldos... vis reālāk ir pārbūvēt kādu nederīgu TV kasti, izņemt ārā visu lieko, atstāt pašu gelveno ( tūnera blokus, starpfrekvences blokus, audioblokus utt. ) un mēģināt to papildināt ar AM; NFM detektoriem... varēsi klausīties lidmašīnas uz 118-136 MHz AM un dažādu dienestu rācijas 140 - 174 MHz un 400 - 500 MHz
Vispār ideāls variants, ja to uztvērēju varētu barot no baterijām... jo tad varētu doties uz dažādām vietām dabā ( kalni, torņi utt. ) un ķert tālos UIV signālus...

----------


## Raimonds1

Man gan vajag tikai mazu uztvērēju TV skaņai , lai varētu ar pietiekamu jūtīgu antenu uztvert vietējo TV ziņu skaņu, ja kur brauc mašīnā, busā vai vilcienā, lai nav jātērē laiks skatioites un šķirojot ziņu ierakstus.

To PC Tv tjuneri es saprotu ta, ka viņu ieleik kompī, ieinstalē programmu un tad atšifrē, pa kuriem izvadiem kas pienak, lai ieslegtu to vai citu staciju un tad to nosimulē.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Man gan vajag tikai mazu uztvērēju TV skaņai , lai varētu ar pietiekamu jūtīgu antenu uztvert vietējo TV ziņu skaņu, ja kur brauc mašīnā, busā vai vilcienā, lai nav jātērē laiks skatioites un šķirojot ziņu ierakstus.
> 
> To PC Tv tjuneri es saprotu ta, ka viņu ieleik kompī, ieinstalē programmu un tad atšifrē, pa kuriem izvadiem kas pienak, lai ieslegtu to vai citu staciju un tad to nosimulē.


 Ja rēķinies ar 40 Ls izdevumiem, tad jau Rīgā, latgalītē nopērc mazo TV, ( 12 V barošana ) un būs i bilde, i skaņa... maksāja ap 30 Ls, ja nemaldos...

----------


## marizo

Varbūt var kaut ko līdzīgu izdomāt ar UV916 TV tuneri:
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/uv916rec.html
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/supertuner.html
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/sprec.html

----------


## juris90

> Man gan vajag tikai mazu uztvērēju TV skaņai , lai varētu ar pietiekamu jūtīgu antenu uztvert vietējo TV ziņu skaņu, ja kur brauc mašīnā, busā vai vilcienā, lai nav jātērē laiks skatioites un šķirojot ziņu ierakstus.
> 
> To PC Tv tjuneri es saprotu ta, ka viņu ieleik kompī, ieinstalē programmu un tad atšifrē, pa kuriem izvadiem kas pienak, lai ieslegtu to vai citu staciju un tad to nosimulē.
> 
> 
>  Ja rēķinies ar 40 Ls izdevumiem, tad jau Rīgā, latgalītē nopērc mazo TV, ( 12 V barošana ) un būs i bilde, i skaņa... maksāja ap 30 Ls, ja nemaldos...


 vai ir jēga maz taisit no maza tv ja analogo vienalga izrubīs laukā, vai ari es kaut ko nesaprotu?

----------


## Raimonds1

motīvus
http://www.freeline.lv/product_info.php ... s_id/30453
ir atrasts

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pirms krietna laika tapis jau izmeeginaajuma projekts UIV radiouztvereejs ar zemo starpfrekvenci....
http://foto2.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-b ... ls0807.jpg
http://foto2.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-b ... ls0805.jpg
Pagaidaam var uztvert FM radio un lidmashiinu raacijas... NFM vel nav gadijies uztvert... pat ne signaalu...
starpfrekvence vinjam ir ap 20...200 khz un dazas fm speeciigaas raidstacijas dzidri skan ar 44, 51, 81 kHz un 120 khz starpfrekvenci ( pieliku frekvences meeriitaaju izejaa... )

----------


## karloslv

Kā tad beigās piedabūji heterodīnu un jaucēju pie strādāšanas?

Un vēlreiz pastāsti, kāda ideja, starpfrekvence ir mainīga???

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kā tad beigās piedabūji heterodīnu un jaucēju pie strādāšanas?
> 
> Un vēlreiz pastāsti, kāda ideja, starpfrekvence ir mainīga???


 jauceeju un heterodiinu izveidoju no viena 2 aizvaru lauktranzistora.... straadaa pat liidz 500 MHz ( izmeeginaaju ar PMR 446 MHz raaciju... ) pagaidaam testa versijai nav pat starpfrekvences filtri ( platjoslas pastiprinaataajs.... ) un starpfrekvence mainaas.... atkariibaa kaa noskanjo uztvereeju... bet principaa ar filtriem bus taa, ka AM, SSB, FaM, NFM, CW uztvers zemajaa galaa ( 25... 50 kHz ) , bet FM uz augsheejo galu , liidz 200 kHz 
Otrajaa heterodiinaa doma izmantot kvarca pulkstenju kvarcu uz 32 kHz
Starpfrekvences past. joslas platumu varees paarsleegt....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Teorētiski mainīga starpfrekvence dod iespēju atbrīvoties no spoguļtraucējumiem - mainot starpfrekvenci, mainās arī spoguļfrekvence un spoguļkanālu iegriež tukšā vietā, kur nav rādiosignālu, kas traucētu....
Bet nu jaunumi - nu jau pāris dienas ar savu uztvērēju klausos policijas un ātro rācijas atarp 400 - 460 MHz, pieliku uztvērējam klāt NFM demodulātoru ( faktiski 1 svārstību kontūrs un 1 kondikjis spec slēgumā, kas veido s veida līkni....  :: 
Uztveršana gan tāda interesanta - roka jātur pie antenas, lai tā neierosinātos ( laikam trūkst ekranējuma... ) un ar pirkstu noteiktā attālumā no svārstību kontūra "jānotur frekvence" jo ar maiņkondensatoru ir ļoti grūti noskaņoties... tā teikt pirksts - fine tunning  ::

----------


## karloslv

piedod, bet man nekādi nesaslēdzas kopā - kāda vēl mainīga starpfrekvence? un ko tu ar viņu dari, ar kādiem filtriem nofiltrē, ja jau tā ir mainīga, kā demodulē???

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> piedod, bet man nekādi nesaslēdzas kopā - kāda vēl mainīga starpfrekvence? un ko tu ar viņu dari, ar kādiem filtriem nofiltrē, ja jau tā ir mainīga, kā demodulē???


 Teorētiski to panāk ar pārslēdamiem kontūriem, bet manā gadijumā būs nedaudz savādāk - apakšējais gals būs nemainīgs ( neregulējams augsto frekveņču filtrs, kurš nogriezīs visu, kas mazāks par 20...25 kHz, augšējo galu varēs regulēt ar pārslēdzamu zemo frekveņču filtru, tā teikt regulēsies caurlaides joslas platums, piem. platajā joslā ZF filtrs sāks griest visu nost, virs 200 kHz, šaurajā joslā - no kādiem 40 kHz. tā lūk panākama starpfrekvences mainīšana - ar diviem filtriem - augsto un zemo frekveņču.
Vairumu modulāciju demodulēs nemainīgajā galā, ap 32 kHz, bet FM demodulēs visā platajā joslā.... līdz 200 kHz 
Te blokshēma un patreizējā shēma manam uztvērējam:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/Low-IF-receiver
Pašlaik starpfrekvences pastiprinātājam nav nekādu filtru, tikai platjoslas RC filtrs. līdz ar to starpfrekvence var brīvi mainīties, atkarībā, kā noskaņo uztvērēju....
Detektors ir bez maz vai universāls, jo demodulē, kā AM, tā FM, bet NFM demodulē ar kontūrspolītes spec. slēguma palīdzību. FM detektors strādā impulsu skaitīšanas režīmā ( pulse counting fm demodulator )

----------

